
Fill in the Blanks: Using Math to Turn Lo-Res Datasets Into Hi-Res Samples - njrc
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/02/ff_algorithm/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
There are many, many links from the discussion when this was submitted just a
day or so ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1144390>

------
eru
Anyone having a slightly less fluffy overview? Something between this and a
scientific paper. And maybe some code?

